
Gilt-ii Takes Top Prize At The TechCrunch Disrupt Hackathon - sammville
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/22/gilt-ii-takes-top-prize-at-the-techcrunch-disrupt-hackathon/
======
kenjackson
Without a theme of some sort, how do they ensure that the sites are really
thought of and built over that 24 hour period?

~~~
iqster
Not all hacks end up getting completed. I participated in this hackathon and
was surprised how full the room over into the wee hours of the morning. My
personal opinion is that the lack of theme is a good thing as it brings
together a wide audience of developers.

